# A61 Dronfield by-pass cyclist killed & not yet identified.



## Steady (31 Jul 2014)

Not a fan of Derby Telegraph reporting but only article that gives a basic description ("The male is described as male"), but a male, approximately 55 years old , riding a Carrera TDF was killed on the A61 Dronfield by-pass heading in the direction of Chesterfield and at the time of writing unidentified. 

RIP - Condolences to the family, and hope they get informed soon.


Police say a cyclist, travelling in the direction of Chesterfield, was struck by a Citroen C3 car travelling in the same direction.​
The cyclist was taken to the Northern General Hospital, in Sheffield, suffering from "serious head injuries" and was pronounced dead shortly before 8.40pm.​
A Derbyshire police spokesman said: "To date, the pedal cyclist has not been identified and as such police are appealing for anyone to come forward who may be unsure of the whereabouts of a friend or family member who went out for a bike ride today and has not returned as expected.​
"The male is described as male, white, about 55 years of age, 5'6" - 5'8" tall with short grey hair. He has a small scar to his abdomen."

The spokesman said the bicycle is a Carrera TDF road racing bike with a black and yellow frame. It has black drop-down handlebars, a black saddle.​
http://www.derbytelegraph.co.uk/Cyclist-dies-hit-car-Derbyshire/story-22047030-detail/story.html


----------



## MrWill (1 Aug 2014)

What a shame.

Looks like a 70mph road, is it?


----------



## PK99 (1 Aug 2014)

MrWill said:


> What a shame.
> 
> Looks like a 70mph road, is it?



googling gives:

http://goo.gl/MyMgqX


----------



## AndyWilliams (1 Aug 2014)

Very sad  

I carry 3 of these, 1 in my wallet, 1 in my frame bag and 1 in the car - https://www.onelifeid.com/page/products#ONELIFEID_CARD


----------



## compo (1 Aug 2014)

Tragic for all involved 

When out cycling I always wear dog tags with my name and and an emergency phone number on them.


----------



## Steady (1 Aug 2014)

I think it is the 70mph dual carriageway, another site had a vague picture of the road and looked to match the Google link above. 

It does highlight the importance of carrying something physically identifiable.


----------



## Sara_H (3 Aug 2014)

This is indeed a 70mph dual carriageway, the main route from the south side of sheffield to the M1. 

I drive frequently down here at 70mph, the vast majority of motorists drive in excess of 70mph here.

Terrible tragedy for this chap.


----------



## Steady (5 Aug 2014)

_Actually, _I just came back to update this thread. Finding news articles about cyclists after a collision is usually few and far between, and most news outlets don't bother to follow them up. The next days article was just a copy and paste of the original with "Mystery cyclist _still _unidentified" so I didn't update the thread, but now today they have finally released an e-fit of the man which hopefully will help in tracing him down.








Better description of his clothing now too, seems to have a history with triathlons.

He was wearing a white t-shirt which said ‘Barnsley Metrodome Triathlon 1990’ and there was a sticker on the back of his helmet that said ‘Friar Tuck Triathlon 2002’, the race number was 100. This suggests that he may have been active in taking part in triathlons at some point.



http://www.derbytelegraph.co.uk/E-f...tify-cyclist/story-22077879-detail/story.html


----------



## Phaeton (5 Aug 2014)

Incredible that no-one has missed him, unless he was on a cycling holiday etc. those at home may not have missed him yet.

Alan...


----------



## Sara_H (6 Aug 2014)

Phaeton said:


> Incredible that no-one has missed him, unless he was on a cycling holiday etc. those at home may not have missed him yet.
> 
> Alan...


Given the description of the stickers, I think it's likely he's a local. 
Maybe he's a single retired chap, which could account for why no ones's missed him yet. 
Very sad.


----------



## Beebo (6 Aug 2014)

reported on BBC now, someone must know him, from the look of his kit he's a vetran road rider. Those shoes and helmet have seen a good few summers.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-derbyshire-28670953


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Aug 2014)

Someone has emailed the BBC to say _"Looking up the number 100 for the __Friar Tuck triathalon 2002__ using the Internet Archive's wayback machine gives the name Malcolm Cottam."_


GC


----------



## Sara_H (6 Aug 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Someone has emailed the BBC to say _"Looking up the number 100 for the __Friar Tuck triathalon 2002__ using the Internet Archive's wayback machine gives the name Malcolm Cottam."_
> 
> 
> GC


Really? Googling Malcolm Cottam Sheffield gives a match that would make sense.


----------



## Big_Dave (6 Aug 2014)

Derbyshire Police website, Posted on 6th August 2014

Derbyshire police want to thank members of the public for their response to an appeal on the identification of a cyclist who died in a road collision.

The incident happened on a stretch of the A61 near Dronfield on Thursday, July 31, and involved Citroen C3 and a man riding a yellow and black Carrera bicycle.

The cyclist suffered serious head injuries in the collision and died at hospital.

Police investigating the incident released photographs yesterday of the man’s cycle helmet, along with an Evo-fit image, as he was not carrying any identification.

A substantial number of calls from the public have since been received and police now have enough information to progress to the next stage of the investigation.

A Derbyshire police spokesman said: “The response to our appeal was excellent and the information we received has been of great assistance to the officers in this case.

“We would like to thank those who came forward or shared the appeal online.”


----------



## annie65115 (31 Aug 2014)

I am new here, I've found the site after googling Malcolm Cottam.

I knew Mr Cottam (though not terribly well) and was utterly shocked to find out, only today, about this accident; it clearly wasn't given much airplay on local radio at the time.

The efit pic looks nothing like him and I would not have recognised him at all from that!

The road concerned is a 70mph although there is a marked "verge" (I'd hesitate to call it a bike lane; it's quite narrow and has no markings to suggest cycle use) which I would use if I were to cycle along it; you see very few cyclists on it though and I wouldn't much fancy riding it, even in the marked lane. As someone else says above, 70mph is treated a bit like a suggested minimum target by drivers along here.

My condolences to all who knew Mr Cottam; RIP Malcolm; and stay safe y'all.


----------



## Big_Dave (31 Aug 2014)

It is an extremely "fast" section of road, I've been up and down that road many times, the majority hitting 3 figures and not much room for error. If I were cycling I think I'd use the "old road"


----------

